# Insurance for Hunt Hirelings.



## Genna00 (25 November 2011)

Does anyone know where to get insurance to hire my hunt horses to the public and how much it costs?


----------



## JanetGeorge (25 November 2011)

Eeek - I think some insurers would run a mile from insuring hirelings!  Try KBIS - they seem a bit more adventurous than some!  No idea on cost!  I would expect it to be at least double what it would cost to insure a privately owned hunter!


----------



## Hunters (26 November 2011)

Genna00 said:



			Does anyone know where to get insurance to hire my hunt horses to the public and how much it costs?
		
Click to expand...

At least you are attempting to get insurance.  I often wonder about people with hirelings and whether they have insurance???


----------



## Rowreach (26 November 2011)

Hunters said:



			At least you are attempting to get insurance.  I often wonder about people with hirelings and whether they have insurance???
		
Click to expand...

In the days when we did hirelings, nobody ever considered insurance - when we did start to think about it, nobody would insure us so I stopped doing hirelings about 10 years ago.


----------



## emmab13 (29 November 2011)

In my old job we were insured like a riding school, even though we weren't one, so we were insured for hiring out horses. Forget the relavant details now, but it involved a vet coming round to inspect horses, tack, stables, feed room etc to ensure all was fit for purpose.


----------

